# Islamic (Sufi) mystical music



## SenaJurinac

Hello,

I am looking for a popular interpreters of the Turkish Islamic (Sufy) mystical music, the "sema". Until now I have just one really popular name - Mustafa Doğan Dikmen, whom I heard at several concerts with the Sarband ensemble


----------



## Jacck

I like sufism, I read Masnavi in 2 different translations. I am not that familiard with sufi music, but you can certainly use youtube to find something


----------

